# GSP retiring?



## sfs982000 (Nov 20, 2013)

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mma-c...move-ufc-champ-georges-st-151938004--mma.html

After reading this article on Yahoo, it really got me thinking that if the issues he's dealing with are as serious as they're reporting it really might be a good idea for him to hang it up for good.  Does anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 20, 2013)

If the medical issues he says are true he needs to stop fighting.  We have seen enough data from the NFL with regards to head injuries to see what his future holds if he keeps taking shots to the head.  He's a young guy in the grand scheme of things so he's got his future to think about.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 20, 2013)

I hope he does retire.  I'd love to see a fighter go when they are on top...just once.  Seeing them go down again and again on the long slide down at the end of a career is depressing and common, however.


----------



## Mauthos (Nov 21, 2013)

I think it would be for the best, he has been in the sport for a long time now and really has nothing left to prove.  Leave at the top whilst you still have your health is a sensible decision no matter what anyone else thinks.

As for the future, I don't think he would have to worry, he proved on The Ultimate Fighter that he has got it in him to be a good coach and I am sure there would be lots of young fighters lining up to have GSP train and coach them.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 21, 2013)

Aren't there other sports he could excel at? What about wrestling or jujutsu?


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 21, 2013)

Mauthos said:


> I think it would be for the best, he has been in the sport for a long time now and really has nothing left to prove. Leave at the top whilst you still have your health is a sensible decision no matter what anyone else thinks.
> 
> As for the future, I don't think he would have to worry, he proved on The Ultimate Fighter that he has got it in him to be a good coach and I am sure there would be lots of young fighters lining up to have GSP train and coach them.



That's kind of what I was thinking as well, I'd love to see him retire from competition while he's relativiely in good health and concentrate on teaching/coaching.  He's got a wealth of knowledge to pass along to up and comers.


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 21, 2013)

Makalakumu said:


> I hope he does retire. I'd love to see a fighter go when they are on top...just once. Seeing them go down again and again on the long slide down at the end of a career is depressing and common, however.



I hope that once he does retire he stays retired as well, I know that it's hard for guys at that level to completely give up the competition aspect but there is life after fighting.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 21, 2013)

He should of retired a while back.


----------



## Markku P (Nov 23, 2013)

I think he should have re-match with Johny Hendricks and then retire


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 8, 2014)

Sure, but for 99% he will lost this fight...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2014)

He can concentrate on being Batroc.


----------



## twins-mt (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah, time for a big money for a couple movies...


----------

